# MEAT GOAT market in GA?



## spam4einstein (Sep 11, 2005)

anyone have some insight into the meatgoat market in GA? Im thinking about raising some if it will make some$$$. Im thinking breeding dexters if goats dont make sense.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I've heard there is a market in the Latino community, but never verified it. Someone told me they buy it on the hoof and do their own slaughtering for barbecues/roasts.


----------



## GAchickenguy (Oct 6, 2005)

I live in GA and we run a small herd of mix nannys with a full blooded boer billy for meat offspring. Look at all the different cultures we have in GA now most countries in the world consider goats a main staple of there diets we americans are one of the few countries of people who dont see goats as food. We sell mainly off the farm and could sell more if we had them but even when we have taken some to a local auction the prices arent disappointing. You just cant be overly conserned about what will be done exactly to the goats you sell because some cultures require different ways in the ways they process or use the goats. But the point being they process it themselves so you dont have to deal with that anyway. Also the land we have our goats on is some lowland along a creek that is real brushy and overgrown so it isnt of any use for other livestock so it works for us to be able to use that piece of the property anyways and be able to use the goats to keep the weeds and briars down.


----------



## jeffreyc256 (Sep 25, 2005)

Everyone looks at the goat market as a new ethnic thing. As a kid we kept goats on the river to keep it clean and every holiday Grandad would have Blacks come buy goats for a barbecue. Not being too proud we figured we better try it out and it is very good. This was 30 years ago. Since then I observe what everyone else does and at least give it a try. I guess thats why I have grown fond of camel and lamb in the mideast.

More recently when I would go to a cattle auction they usually have goats before the main auction starts and almost always the goats bring more per pound than the cattle and always bring more than a newborn calf. 
We are 1 hour away from Atlanta and hear that you can sell everything you have there.


----------



## spam4einstein (Sep 11, 2005)

GAchickenguy, 
where is the auction you wrote about. How have you gone about finding customers?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Listen, there is this WONDERFUL lady, can not remember her name other than that it was Patrica. Her website is Three Boer, something around the lines, just go to google images type in three boer bucks, and the one with three boer bucks is it. She is in Georgia, sells Boer goats, both full blood and percentages, she has them at a pretty LOW price, we bought an AMAZING red 4 month old buckling from her, he is a pureblood, he came with a certificate saying that he had been vet checked, he has kick butt blood lines, and she gave us copies of paperwork so that we can get him registered. She is VERY helpful and you should REALLY give her an email. By the way, I only recomend people that I believe will TRULY treat you fair and help you out. Well see y, bye.


----------

